# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشيرة ابوزيد في مدينة سحاب " المصاروة "

## moonlight

154522_431224970239709_953579237_n.jpgعشيرة ابوزيد ( الزيود ). شجرة العائلة للاجداد .
تنوية :- الزيود نسبة الى الاخوة الاربع وهم محمد ابوزيد وحسن ابوزيد وحسين ابوزيد ومصطفى ابوزيد ونسبة الى الزيادة على العشيرة من ممن هم ليسو ابناء لمصطفى ابوزيد . 
تعود اصول هذه العشيرة القريبة الى محافظة الشرقية في مصر بمنطقة ابوكبير واصولها البعيده الى الحجاز حيث هاجرت هذه العائلات الى شرق الاردن مروراً بفلسطين (هوج) الى منطقة أم العمد للبحث عن عمل حيث عملوا في الزراعة ومن بعدها انتهى الموضوع بمدينة الشرق أو بوابة الشرق مدينة سحاب التي اشترها الشيخ عبدالله ابوزيد والشيخ علي الطهراوي بعد أن اتفقوا مع الوالي العثماني بالشام وبموافقة الوالي باسطنبول على دفع الضرائب المترتبة على عشائر الشرارات واخذ الارض مقابل 40 دينار مجيدي ذهب والبعض يقول مئه دينار مجيدي لكن كان اختيار اهالي سحاب لمدينة سحاب موفق من الناحية المعيشية ومما زاده اهمية موقع مدينة سحاب التجاري حيث لجأ ابناء عشائرها وعلى الاخص ابناء عشيرة ابوزيد الى التجارة حيث كانت مصدر لرزقهم واعاله افراد اسرهم لكن موقع مدينة سحاب العشائري اثار مخاوف لدى هذه العائلة حيث كانت هذه المنطقة خصبة عشائرياً حيث وصفها بعض شيوخ العشائر بالاسفين الذي يدك بين عشائر الصخور وعشائر البلقاء وكلا الطرفين هم اصحاب ثقل عشائري على مستوى الاردن أو حتى على مستوى بلاد الشام وشبه الجزيرة العربية فما كان هنالك من حل الا وان يستقطبوا حلافاء فلجأ ابناء عشيرة ابوزيد وشريكهم الاستراتيجي الى بناء حلف استراتيجي مع ابناء العمومة ابناء عشيرة محرم " المحارمة " في جلول في احواض مادبا حيث ذهب الشيخ احمد عبدالله وعدد من العائلات الى المحارمة في جلول وهي في احواض مادبا حيث استقبلو استقبال كبيراً وسط زغاريد وتهاليل فكانت لهم ربع سحاب والربع الثاني للطهاروة والنصف للزيود .
عشيرة الزيود وهي ابناء عشيرة ابوزيد وكان لها اسم الزيود نسبة الى جمع الاخوة الاربع وهم ابناء الشيخ مصطفى ابوزيد
 (محمد ابوزيد وحسن ابوزيد وحسين ابوزيد وحسن ابوزيد ) . ((ينحصر اسم عشيرة ابوزيد (المصاروة) في مدينة سحاب فقط لهذه الافخاذ فقط )) .
وهنالك شجرة عائلة تشمل ابناء عشيرة ابوزيد

اما الزيود ممن هم ليسو من ابناء مصطفى ابوزيد هم .
المصري
ابوحماد 
وابوحسونة 
وابوحويطي 
وابوجماعة 
ابوالبندورة
المراعبة 
الجلاد 
اولاد ناجي 
النجار 
(تنوية)ابوزيد العلي (السيايدة / السلامات / ابوزيد / المصاطفة) ابوزيد لقب وليس اسم عشيرة اسم مركب لمحمود ابوزيد العلي الذي نذرت والدته تسميتة على أسم اخيها محمود ابوزيد (محمود حسن ابوزيد) لحبها لأخيها فأسم العشيرة هو العلي وليس ابوزيد وهذا موثق في دائرة الاحوال المدنية و دائرة الاراضي في سندات التسجيل القديمة .

شيوخ عشيرة ابوزيد 
-	الشيخ محمد ابوزيد والد كلاً من (عبدالله , وعبدالرازق , جبر , ابوسليم).
تلاه 
-	الشيخ عبدالله محمد ابوزيد والد كلاً من ( احمد , صالح ).
تلاه 
-	الشيح احمد عبدالله ابوزيد والد كلاً من ( فهد , منور , عبدالله , خازر , سليمان , نمر , جمال , ناصر , محمد , نايف , هايل ).
-	صالح عبدالله ابوزيد شيخ ووجه وقاضي شرعي مشهود له من كافة العشائر الاردنية بحكمته وحنكته .
تلاه 
-	الشيخ فهد احمد عبدالله ابوزيد والد كلاً من ( علي , حسن , حسين , سالم ........)
تلا اخوة الشيخ منور احمد عبدالله ابوزيد والد كلاً من (طايل , عبدالله , محمد , مداح , يحيى , محمود , عماد , طارق , خالد ) .

-	الشيخ محمد احمد عبدالله ابوزيد وسعادة الشيخ حمد صالح ابوزيد
سعادة الشيخ عبدالله منور ابوزيد


ابرز الشخصيات من ابناء عشيرة ابوزيد 
ضباط 
كبار الضباط 
محافظين 
امناء عامين 
قضاة

----------


## الشهم

> 154522_431224970239709_953579237_n.jpg
> تنوية :- الزيود نسبة الى الاخوة الاربع وهم محمد ابوزيد وحسن ابوزيد وحسين ابوزيد ومصطفى ابوزيد ونسبة الى الزيادة على العشيرة من ممن هم ليسو ابناء لمصطفى ابوزيد .



أسعد الله مساءك moonlight  بكل خير


معلوم عند جمع النسابين في طبقات النسب أن لكل فرع له أصل 

واسم عشيرتكم علم على رأسه نار 


من أقوى العشائر الأردنية ولها نفوذ قوي و واضح في منطقة سحاب خاصة 


وأحب أخي الكاتب إن كان لديك علم عن نسب هذه العشيرة المصرية المهاجرة من مصر من الشرقية  أو أي عضو لديه معرفة في ذلك .


لأن القبائل المهاجرة من مصر تنسب إلى عدة قبائل منها ( الأشراف وهم آل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - وجهينة ومنهم ( الزيود ) - وجذام بن سبأ بن قحطان-وغيرها من القبائل)

فهل أنتم من قبيلة جهينة المهاجرة حيث قبيلة جهينة المهاجرة هم ( الزيود من بني مالك من كلب من جهينة ) وهم من أصل القبائل ومن نسل الصحابي الجليلي ( دحية الكلبي ) الذي يأتي جبريل عليه السلام على صورته لجماله

آمل التفصيل في ذلك مع ذكر التسلسل النسبي وتاريخ الهجرة حتى يتسنى لنا معرفة ذلك والتأكد منه 


واعلم قوله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لعن الله من نسب لغير والده )

----------


## ابراهيم الجلاد

والله ونعم من كل من قال انا من سحاب

----------

